

Ask HN: How can I get people to try Facebook app that I'm building? - easymode

Hello Everyone,<p>I am making a facebook application for a few months which is not yet completed. With more and more features coming together, I am increasingly thinking about what strategies I can use to get people to try out the app.<p>It makes sense that the answer depends a lot on what my app is supposed to do, so although the app is in no way complete (and not yet compatible with safari or IE), for anyone who is interested, you can check it out at: http://apps.facebook.com/zollaria/<p>This will be a lifestyle inventory building app that applies gamification with badges and virtual money (zollars) to buy and build an inventory of virtual counterparts of real world products (amazon products API driven). This will give users a way to personify themselves through products they feel strong about, whether they actually own the product or not.<p>If you happen to check out the app, or have something to say about the idea, feel free to leave a comment. Please keep in mind that I am not ready for a "Show HN" for this yet.<p>The only obvious way to reach users I can think of are:<p>- Tightly integrate social features in-app and make strong cases for users to invite their friends to check out the app. Organic growth. These include from inviting new users to having option to publish in news feeds, etc.
- Run ad campaigns on facebook to reach new users.
- Ask all my friends to try out the app.<p>Other than these, what can I do? I am really passionate about this app, and have put a lot of effort into building it (despite how lame you may think it may be). I am not a regular blogger or twitter, but I am willing to start growing those skills. Basically I have no marketing skills, and I need some advice about positioning myself in the Facebook marketplace.<p>Any general advice, or the app specific advice will be greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you so much for reading this :)<p>Take it easy,<p>easymode
======
Mezzo
Will the app have it's own Facebook page?

This can basically act as a blog in most cases and is probably more
appropriate in this instance since it shortens the 'path to purchase' (even
though you're not purchasing anything, think of it more as the 'path to
installation/engagement'). Because it's all done on FB rather than re-
directing them from an external site. If you put quality viral content on
there that's still in line with the image, tone and personality of your brand
then you'll have a constant flow of traffic.

This works in your favour with FB ads as well because you can test campaigns
that lead directly to the app and then campaigns that lead directly to the
timeline and see which ones convert better.

I would also consider getting a video animation that illustrates all the
features your app has and how it works. Remember to focus on your value
proposition for the consumer and your key difference.

Twitter is a great tool, but for any marketing plan you need to be as clear as
possible as to who your target market is. If you're unsure at the beginning
just start to test what age groups and genders are more engaged at the
beginning (using social analytic tools like Sprout Social and Hootsuite really
help to get a clear idea on this).

Finally, I would suggest trying to define some key brand ambassadors on FB
that are willing to share your app. Think of non-celebrity page owners and
people of influence that you can invite to view the app.

Not sure if this helped at all but good luck with everything!

------
acesubido
Tell your family and friends to use it. Shares on facebook and tweets on
twitter from them goes a long way.

